# Fox 40 or 2010 Boxxer?



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

This may be a common question, but i am building up a Demo 7 to use as a combination bike for all around fun, and to use on race days. There I want to go with a dual crown fork, and I was wondering what was a better all around fork? I my main riding spots are Snowshoe, 7 Springs, and a few days in Diablo. 

I am looking for just a good all around fork, something pretty light, even though weight is not my main concern. I have had 40's in the past, and have had no issues with them, but I am also open to try something new, so I didnt know if any of the Boxxers in 2010 might fit the bill, or if i should just stick the 40 i have come to know so well.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

'10 boxxers blow away the 40 IMHO. never had a complaint with a 40, but the new boxxer feels miles better.

low speed compression (actually works unlike old boxxer)
high speed compression (again works much like the 40s does... )
end rebound
beginning rebound (really nice feature... makes the fork very dynamic and position sensitive)
BOTTOM OUT! woooo hooo! for lighter guys this is a very nice addition. you can run lighter air pressure, or lighter preload, but ramp up the bottom out.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

What version of the Boxxer would you recommend?


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, seeing as how they almost completely revamped the Boxxer in for 2010, It's a little hard to say if it's a better all around fork because they're just getting out there now.

But, the Boxxer (WC) is almost a pound lighter, which is a lot. Also in my opinion RockShox is a much more pleasent company to deal with than Fox. I've had nothing but good experiences with RS, and honestly... not one truly satisfying experience that made me glad to own their product with Fox. They are very possesive of their stuff, and generally they don't like you messing with it. So instead of sending you parts... they want you to send your fork back to them and not be able to ride for two months while they take their time with it, charging you more money than is really necessary.

I'm just a bigger fan of Rockshox/SRAM/Truvativ. All the way. I have last year's Boxxer Team on my brand new Blindside that I just built up, and I love it so far. If I could afford it, I'd get a 2010 Team or WC, without even considering any other forks on the market.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

jut8 said:


> What version of the Boxxer would you recommend?


how big is your pocket book?

the world cup all the way for me. Feels amazing as you can fine tune it to do whatever you want.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Not hating, but why would you race on a demo 7 when you have a WC quality demo 8? Also, if you want it to be a fun bike (park bike) why use a double crown instead of something like a totem? Or just run an SX/big hit? Once again, not hating, just curious. Whatever it turns out to be, coming from you I know it'll be sick!


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

When is the 2010 Fox 40RC2 available? I heard back orders will be filled in 2 weeks.......


----------



## bryguy6631 (Dec 29, 2008)

they are making 40mm stanchion boxxers?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

bryguy6631 said:


> they are making 40mm stanchion boxxers?


no. 35mm.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry to jump in, but how would you compare the new Boxxer to a 2007 888? Im sure it’s lighter but is it just as stiff? Knowing that they have 35mm now. I was thinking about getting one just because of the weight savings...but i don’t want to compromise stiffness. (Im a fat guy haha)


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not going to say not hating cause I am. Why would you spend all this time and money to lighten up your BRAND NEW 2009 demo 8 just get a bike that has .5" less of travel? Why not keep the demo 8 and get something with 5-6" travel for 7 springs because you don't need a big bike there anyways?


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

40 is better and anyone who disagrees is worse than hitler.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

The 40 will be stiffer, it really depends on body weight and if your going to race it. The 2009 Fox 40 has revised hydraulic adjustment so don't judge by previous experience, also has the Boxxer integrated bar mount too.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

$ally Hu$tle said:


> 40 is better and anyone who disagrees is worse than hitler.


guess i'm worse then hitler... had an '09 f40 rc2 and it was butter. best feeling fork UNTIL i got my hands on a boxxer. no two ways around it.

and FWIW the new boxxer is miles stiffer than it's older counterpart, almost as stiff as a 40, and a whole pound lighter.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> guess i'm worse then hitler... had an '09 f40 rc2 and it was butter. best feeling fork UNTIL i got my hands on a boxxer. no two ways around it.
> 
> and FWIW the new boxxer is miles stiffer than it's older counterpart, almost as stiff as a 40, and a whole pound lighter.


fine, I take it back


----------



## Septentrion (Jan 21, 2006)

Who has ever ridden the new boxxer here??? RS doesn't need any marketing for sure, you people are doing the job...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Septentrion said:


> Who has ever ridden the new boxxer here??? RS doesn't need any marketing for sure, you people are doing the job...


Rode it last year in prototype staging, as well as a blackbox version and i personally own and rock the retail WC version.

Protos were ok, the black box of course will blow anyone away, and the retail is almost perfect as well. A lot of hype is floating around it, but i've had a lot of ride time in on one and love it


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

choofoojoo... how much do you weigh? and do you think the new boxxer is as stiff/stiffer then the 09 40?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll stick with my good ol' 40 (ok, my current one is an '09), and wait until Rock Shox fixes all the bugs that are likely to develop (like my Totem, Pike, and Reba that all went unresolved until later generations).


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Blaster1200 said:


> I'll stick with my good ol' 40 (ok, my current one is an '09), and wait until Rock Shox fixes all the bugs that are likely to develop (like my Totem, Pike, and Reba that all went unresolved until later generations).


Wait until they fix the problems? Have ya heard of the 2010 Boxxer?!


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Wait until they fix the problems? Have ya heard of the 2010 Boxxer?!


Based on my experiences with the first of a new style forks from Rock Shox, there is practically always problems (the list is much longer than what I posted, since about 1993). Although there have been no problems reported yet, wait until more people have them, then give it a few more months before the bugs pop up. If you're not aware of Rock Shox history of new forks, go ahead and find out for yourself.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

rockshox back then is different than now...


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Blaster1200 said:


> I'll stick with my good ol' 40 (ok, my current one is an '09), and wait until Rock Shox fixes all the bugs that are likely to develop (like my Totem, Pike, and Reba that all went unresolved until later generations).


I agree.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

The majority of problems with Rockshox forks it seems stem from people who fail at maintaining their forks properly...

I want a 2010 Boxxer WC ;]


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> The majority of problems with Rockshox forks it seems stem from people who fail at maintaining their forks properly...
> 
> I want a 2010 Boxxer WC ;]


are you kidding? Don't get me wrong, I have a boxxer WC, but seriously, rockshox has more failed moco units then bush failed speeches, the mico is just as unreliable, don't even get me started on 2step, and the solo air set up is a joke, just got a new one on warranty, and its not uncommon for people to break theirs. Do I like my fork? absolutely. Do I rebuild it frequently? Sure. Did it still break? you betcha. Do I have any complaints? none whatsoever, it was a 2007 second hand fork out of warranty and Sram took care of me like I was a king, but that doesn't mean that they sh1t gold.

At any rate, after being a 2008.1 marzocchi test subject, I'm definitely wary of 1st gen products. I ended up selling my 66rc3 in perfect working order with two spring sets, a headset, and two stems, for 200 dollars. I don't think I'm willing to risk that on something. I'll wait and see how the fork holds up over the next year.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Blaster1200 said:


> Based on my experiences with the first of a new style forks from Rock Shox, there is practically always problems (the list is much longer than what I posted, since about 1993). Although there have been no problems reported yet, wait until more people have them, then give it a few more months before the bugs pop up. If you're not aware of Rock Shox history of new forks, go ahead and find out for yourself.


I'm just saying, my buddy got a free WC from a sponsorship but he had already bought one. I was running it for a little bit and I had no problems. The adjustments worked and it felt stiffer too


----------

